# Empire Demon



## erik12 (Mar 5, 2015)

Trying to find out more about my fathers time on Empire Demon which took part in the Normandy Landings having sailed from Belfast.My fathers discharge no is given as S5689.Would this have been a normal discharge no any help would be appreciated Glenn


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Glenn and welcome,



> Would this have been a normal discharge no


The answer would be no because the time period you are interested in the seaman would normally have an 'R' prefix before the number or if an older seaman just a number without a prefix. That said there were some seamen with a Dis. A number that had the 'S' prefix but not at all common.

Would you care to give your father's full name, date and place of birth?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## erik12 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello Hugh
Many thanks for getting back to me.Just to clarify the tug that my father went to Normandy in was the Empire Meadow not the Empire Demon. My father later served in the Empire Demon in Londonderry between the years 1949 until his death in 1956.Name Robert Fisher Born 05/11/1901 Co Cavan Ireland


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't see anything in the way of records for him in either WWI or II do you have any records such as discharge book or naval record from WWI?

EMPIRE MEADOW appears to have been involved in towing operations to Utah beach during June 1944. There is a log from July 1944 here: http://thamestugs.co.uk/EMP-JOHN;-EMP-JONATHAN;-EMP-JULIA;-EMP-LARCH;-EMP-MEADOW;.php 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## John Gillespie (Aug 27, 2007)

Hugh MacLean said:


> I don't see anything in the way of records for him in either WWI or II do you have any records such as discharge book or naval record from WWI?
> 
> EMPIRE MEADOW appears to have been involved in towing operations to Utah beach during June 1944. There is a log from July 1944 here: http://thamestugs.co.uk/EMP-JOHN;-EMP-JONATHAN;-EMP-JULIA;-EMP-LARCH;-EMP-MEADOW;.php
> 
> ...


I remember the "Empire Demon" and "Empire Fred" stationed at Londonderry in the 50's when the Royal Navy had a base there, closing down in 1970.They were Royal Fleet Auxiliary tugs. George Faughner and John Finley were the Masters. Regards


----------



## erik12 (Mar 5, 2015)

John Gillespie said:


> I remember the "Empire Demon" and "Empire Fred" stationed at Londonderry in the 50's when the Royal Navy had a base there, closing down in 1970.They were Royal Fleet Auxiliary tugs. George Faughner and John Finley were the Masters. Regards


I have a copy of the crew agreement of the Empire Demon dated 15th April 1950 The master is William Finlay and the mate is an uncle of mine William Glenn.I never knew that it was a Royal Fleet Auxiliary Tug but I should have known as I now see on the crew agreement under owner and manager His Majesty Rep.of R.F.A.Thanks for this info really appreciated.Regards


----------



## erik12 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hugh MacLean said:


> I don't see anything in the way of records for him in either WWI or II do you have any records such as discharge book or naval record from WWI?
> 
> EMPIRE MEADOW appears to have been involved in towing operations to Utah beach during June 1944. There is a log from July 1944 here: http://thamestugs.co.uk/EMP-JOHN;-EMP-JONATHAN;-EMP-JULIA;-EMP-LARCH;-EMP-MEADOW;.php
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info didnt realise that a log book existed for this tug at Normandy.When I got the info from the Marine and coastguard agency they stated that he did not serve on the Empire Meadow and that it was cancelled but this is incorrect as I have evidence that he did.The local Belfast Telegraph in November 1944 did a feature on the exploits of the Empire Demon and my father was in the crew.Dont know what has happened with the records.He was in WW1 serving on HMS Implacable and I have his records.He left the Royal Navy in 1919 having to come home to Ireland to attend to his parents because of the Spanish Flu Regards


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

There is no crew agreement for EMPIRE MEADOW for 1944 it may be in with the 1945 agreement which is held at Kew under the ship's official number, 167128, in piece *BT 381/3564* if so his name should be recorded on the Articles of Agreement.

Am getting a little confused as you are switching between EMPIRE MEADOW and EMPIRE DEMON.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## erik12 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hugh MacLean said:


> There is no crew agreement for EMPIRE MEADOW for 1944 it may be in with the 1945 agreement which is held at Kew under the ship's official number, 167128, in piece *BT 381/3564* if so his name should be recorded on the Articles of Agreement.
> 
> Am getting a little confused as you are switching between EMPIRE MEADOW and EMPIRE DEMON.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the confusion the paper article should have read Empire Meadow.Many thanks for this information will follow up >Regards Glenn


----------

